# "Romex" Type NM-B was introduced in the 1984 NEC



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.nema.org/stds/eng-bulletins/upload/Bull92.pdf​


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Since when is a run of NM-B that is an extention of a another NM-B cable a "tap conductor", and where does the referenced article address NM-B?

Virtually anyone who has done a bit of wiring in older homes can attest that the old 60° insulation is usually in good shape once it has left the fixture box where it was subjected to 100 and 150 watt lamps in a fixture rated for 60 watt lamps. The temperature of the cable drops dramatically in the first inch or so after it leaves the box and this is easily verified with an infrared thermometer of one of the various types available.

I see nothing in the code that puts a min/max on a short extention of NM-B from the fixture box to a splice box. If the 18" is an official industry position then it needs to be in the code as an unambiguous statement or placed in the manufacturers instructions for either the fixture, the NM-B, or both. A "NEMA bulletin" that probably won't be seen by the majority of electricians in the field is essentially useless and carries no weight of law. The information in the code or the manufacturer's installation instructions does carry the weight of law and places the information where it is likely to be seen by a DILIGENT installer.

:cursing:I am not a code guru and have no desire to be one as I have enough to do making sure I know the code relating to my normal activities. I resepect folks who do research the code extensively for business purposes and have no quarrel with them. However, I think there is a bit of "reaching" sometimes to make a point. If the purpose of the thread is to stir discussion then by all means state that as the purpose and don't toss out "facts" that really aren't. I have a hard enough time with some of these "non-facts" with inspectors as it is and I don't think it ought to be my job to educate them.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

What is ROMEX?



Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> What is ROMEX?
> 
> 
> 
> Frank


Type MN-B cable, non-metalic sheathed . Romex is a brand name that is used widespead to refer to this style cable. It's used in residential almost everywhere over here.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Many thanks John

Any chance of a picture?


Frank


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I ran into a friend of mine (apprentice from 25 years ago), he was telling me he wired his house in Smurf Tube all power and communications, allowing him to replace the data cables, he ran a home run to each room with to data outlets per room.

Any Thoughts


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

the only thing i have used smurf tube in was in suspeded slab work on a marriot hotel. didnt care for the installation very much. as for wiring a house with it i see no point for using it over NM cable (romex) for power applications. the idea of using it for data/com isnt a bad idea, but you should be aware most new commercial projects around here are specing 1" min for comm piping. 
this might be something that could be offered as a premium upgrade to home owners. a dedicated raceway from each room or box back to a small wall mout rack.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This was a custom home wired by an electrician for his family. The data seemed decent the power I would question, but hen I used MC.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

When I was about 19, and smurf pipe was just getting popular in my area, we used it to wire a bunch of housing units for a senior citizens home. Didn't strap it all that well, and when we pulled the home runs for each units panels, (1") it was h-e-double hockey sticks! Learned in a hurry that you had to strap ENT really well, or pulling through it was impossible. Couplings breaking in the attic, etc. A lesson learned the hard way. Hadent used it much since. The AHJ quit accepting it for power a few years later.


----------

